# World City Rebus #19



## debodun (Jul 19, 2021)

Guess the name of the city suggested by the graphic:


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2021)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2021)

Hint?


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2021)

The picture on the right is of a sepulcher. What's another name for that?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2021)

used for safty from Tornado's .. forgot the name though..


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2021)

*Carport ?*


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2021)

Is "port" another name for "sepulcher"?  I don't believe there's a city named "Carport" anywhere. This has to be a well-known place.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2021)

Khartoum?  (car + tomb)


----------



## debodun (Jul 20, 2021)

That's it, Sunny.


----------

